
The Emergence of the Concept of an “Antipsychotic” Drug (2013) - Petiver
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4118918/
======
bpchaps
There definitely is a strong focus in psychiatry to just "throw stuff and see
if it sticks", rather than actually understanding the mental pathways patients
go towards.

I got diagnosed with bipolar-like symptoms and was initially given anti-
psychotics. Nothin'. Then, lithium - lost most of my creativity and any sense
of passion (for what that's worth). Now, clozapine. All very, very different
medicines where I honestly don't see an end to the spaghetti slinging. It
doesn't help that wen trying to bring up things that would lead to discussions
of thought structure that could lead to legitimate treatment usually has the
buck sent to pyschologist, which then sends it back.

The only way I've found to actually get a discussion going on related to
brain/thought structure is through taking part in research programs. Those
guys don't like to share their findings until after the study or individual
participation is done, though. It's a long process, but hopefully it's worth
it.

These days, I'm finding that stronger treatment comes from understanding and
paying attention to "the map is not the territory". It's incredibly effective,
but it has the adverse effect of "thinking too much". :)

~~~
tcj_phx
Many people's psychiatric conditions are related to being exhausted:
substandard thyroid function (low t3 activity), excessive amounts of dietary
seed oils, etc.

------
tcj_phx
The NIMH has a nice blog post that says patients do much better when they are
taken off "antipsychotic" medication sooner rather than later.

"Director’s Blog: Antipsychotics: Taking the Long View" \-
[http://www.nimh.nih.gov/about/director/2013/antipsychotics-t...](http://www.nimh.nih.gov/about/director/2013/antipsychotics-
taking-the-long-view.shtml)

